# Examples of Good Fruit



## Martin (Aug 6, 2011)

Can anyone give me examples of what it mean to bare good fruit?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 6, 2011)

The term "good fruit" can be taken in two different ways, depending on the context, in the Bible: first, it can mean the affections that the Holy Spirit grants us (see the bolded words below):

Gal 5:19 Now the works of the flesh are manifest, which are these; Adultery, fornication, uncleanness, lasciviousness, 
Gal 5:20 Idolatry, witchcraft, hatred, variance, emulations, wrath, strife, seditions, heresies, 
Gal 5:21 Envyings, murders, drunkenness, revellings, and such like: of the which I tell you before, as I have also told you in time past, that they which do such things shall not inherit the kingdom of God. 
Gal 5:22 But the fruit of the Spirit is *love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith,* 
Gal 5:23 *Meekness, temperance*: against such there is no law. 
Gal 5:24 And they that are Christ's have crucified the flesh with the affections and lusts. 
Gal 5:25 If we live in the Spirit, let us also walk in the Spirit. 
Gal 5:26 Let us not be desirous of vain glory, provoking one another, envying one another.

Second, "good fruit" may also refer to sound doctrine:

Mat 7:15 *Beware of false prophets, which come to you in sheep's clothing, but inwardly they are ravening wolves.* 
Mat 7:16 *Ye shall know them by their fruits.* Do men gather grapes of thorns, or figs of thistles? 
Mat 7:17 Even so every good tree bringeth forth good fruit; but a corrupt tree bringeth forth evil fruit. 
Mat 7:18 A good tree cannot bring forth evil fruit, neither can a corrupt tree bring forth good fruit. 
Mat 7:19 Every tree that bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down, and cast into the fire. 
Mat 7:20 *Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them.*


----------



## NB3K (Aug 6, 2011)

Mat 5:3 "Blessed are the poor in spirit, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. 
Mat 5:4 "Blessed are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted. 
Mat 5:5 "Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth. 
Mat 5:6 "Blessed are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness, for they shall be satisfied. 
Mat 5:7 "Blessed are the merciful, for they shall receive mercy. 
Mat 5:8 "Blessed are the pure in heart, for they shall see God. 
Mat 5:9 "Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shall be called sons of God. 
Mat 5:10 "Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake, for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. 
Mat 5:11 "Blessed are you when others revile you and persecute you and utter all kinds of evil against you falsely on my account. 
Mat 5:12 Rejoice and be glad, for your reward is great in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 6, 2011)

Any obedience that is done from a heart that is right with God is good fruit.

It is always impefect and smelly in this life but is graciously accepted by God in Christ.

Unbelievers can only do relative good, not real good, because they do not have a new heart with a new motive of love for the true God. However even believers' genuine good works are impure and unclean because they still have sin in their hearts.



> You shall love the LORD your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your might. (Deut 6:5; Mark 12:30)



Keeping the 10C - both positively and negatively - because you love God, are examples of good fruit. See e.g. the Westminster Larger Catechism on the 10C.


----------



## NB3K (Aug 6, 2011)

Peairtach said:


> You shall love the LORD your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your might. (Deut 6:5; Mark 12:30)



Isn't that the Law though? I mean yes it manifest's itself as the chief fruit, but how does one know that he or she is loving the one true God?


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Aug 6, 2011)

Peairtach said:


> Any obedience that is done from a heart that is right with God is good fruit.
> 
> It is always imperfect and smelly in this life but is graciously accepted by God in Christ.



Indeed. The Westminster Confession of Faith, CHAPTER XVI. Of Good Works. VI. states as follows:



> Yet notwithstanding, the persons of believers being accepted through Christ, their good works also are accepted in him, not as though they were in this life wholly unblamable and unreprovable in God's sight; but that he, looking upon them in his Son, is pleased to accept and reward that which is sincere, although accompanied with many weaknesses and imperfections.


----------



## Martin (Aug 6, 2011)

Perhaps I should have asked for examples of good works.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 6, 2011)

NB3K said:


> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > You shall love the LORD your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your might. (Deut 6:5; Mark 12:30)
> ...



The fruit has shape. It's shape is obedience to God's law in the production of good works, negative and positive.

You know that you are loving the one true God by the Spirit showing you that you have the marks of grace. The marks of grace are aspects of the fruit of a changed life which distinguish the true Christian from the false Christian.

I suppose there are slightly different "perspectives" from which to look at this, like some other aspects of the teaching of God's Word.


----------



## Sviata Nich (Aug 6, 2011)

Eric said:


> Perhaps I should have asked for examples of good works.



- Loving you wife as Christ loves the Church
- Leading your children in the ways of the Lord
- Loving your neighbour
- Praying
- Feeding the hungry, clothing the naked, practicing Biblical hospitality
- Reaching out to the homeless, immigrants, prisoners, the poor, widows, single parents, the elderly, and the disabled.
- Giving generously to your church, missions, people in need
- Encouraging the depressed, teaching the ignorant, correcting the misguided, forgiving those whom have wronged you, showing mercy, acting justly and honestly
- Defending the truth in love and gentleness 
- Giving praise to God and acknowledging that it is only by His precious grace that you do the good that you do. 

I think those would fall under "good works".


----------



## NB3K (Aug 6, 2011)

Sviata Nich said:


> - Loving you wife as Christ loves the Church
> - Leading your children in the ways of the Lord
> - Loving your neighbour
> - Praying
> ...



But we must always ask from our heavenly Father for the strength and the will to do these. Just as the quote of Augustine says:

Grant what thou commandest and then command what thou wilt.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 6, 2011)

Another example--true, honest, self-less humility, putting others first, but above all seeking to glorify God in all you say and do.


----------



## Sviata Nich (Aug 6, 2011)

NB3K said:


> But we must always ask from our heavenly Father for the strength and the will to do these. Just as the quote of Augustine says:
> 
> Grant what thou commandest and then command what thou wilt.



I Agree 100%.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 6, 2011)

NB3K said:


> Sviata Nich said:
> 
> 
> > - Loving you wife as Christ loves the Church
> ...



Of course! What exactly are you getting at in the thread? It's almost like you want a different definition of good works?


----------



## NB3K (Aug 7, 2011)

MarieP said:


> Of course! What exactly are you getting at in the thread? It's almost like you want a different definition of good works?



Is your question to me or to the person that started this thread?


----------



## Iconoclast (Aug 7, 2011)

Eric,
John Owen suggests that it is the spiritually minded person alone who can bring forth good fruits or works,as they would be in accord with revealed truth.


> Thoughts and meditations as proceeding from spiritual affections are the
> first things wherein this spiritual mindedness doth consist, and whereby it
> doth evidence itself. Our thoughts are like the blossoms on a tree in the
> spring. You may see a tree in the spring all covered with blossoms, so that
> ...


 Grace and Duty of being Spiritually Minded....vol7



> Hebrews 13:16
> But to do good and to communicate forget not: for with such sacrifices God is well pleased





> 20But ye, beloved, building up yourselves on your most holy faith, praying in the Holy Ghost,
> 
> 21Keep yourselves in the love of God, looking for the mercy of our Lord Jesus Christ unto eternal life.
> 
> ...





> 14Now we exhort you, brethren, warn them that are unruly, comfort the feebleminded, support the weak, be patient toward all men.
> 
> 15See that none render evil for evil unto any man; but ever follow that which is good, both among yourselves, and to all men.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 7, 2011)

Eric said:


> Perhaps I should have asked for examples of good works.[/QUOTE
> 
> What shall we do, that we might work the works of God? 29Jesus answered and said unto them, This is the work of God, that ye believe on him whom he hath sent.


----------



## Edward (Aug 7, 2011)

Eric said:


> what it mean to bare good fruit?



I'm not sure if this is a typo or part of the basis for your confusion, but it is 'bear good fruit' not 'bare'


----------



## MarieP (Aug 7, 2011)

NB3K said:


> MarieP said:
> 
> 
> > Of course! What exactly are you getting at in the thread? It's almost like you want a different definition of good works?
> ...



Oh, sorry, I thought you were the one who started the thread....my bad!


----------

